# UV Tube/Starter issues (Arcadia)



## Saitziel (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi guys, my UV tube in my Yemen's viv won't light.

New tube that has been working fine for a month or so. If it was brand new, I'd think damaged in transit or just a dud.

Changed starter in the controller, no change. The controller is about a year old.

Changed fuse in the plug, no change.

I'd rather not spend £20+ finding out that it isn't the controller or the tube respectively so has any one got any ideas? please? :lol2:

The controller is an Arcadia AC15 Type C2 if that means anything to anyone and the tube is an Arcadia 24" 12% D3.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello, well the ac code is an old code now, but we garantee our controllers for 5 years. But first. If you have a 15w controller and are starting an 18 w 24" lamp it is always going to struggle. Not enough power will not fire the lamp properly. You will have an under illuminated, flickering lamp.

Try using the correct wattage. If the lamp still doesn't fire please p.m me

Regards

John courteney-smith. Arcadia products






Saitziel said:


> Hi guys, my UV tube in my Yemen's viv won't light.
> 
> New tube that has been working fine for a month or so. If it was brand new, I'd think damaged in transit or just a dud.
> 
> ...


----------



## Saitziel (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for your reply, John!

Can't believe I didn't realise the wattage difference! :blush: never had an issue with it until now, no flickering or anything prior to it refusing to work. feel like a bit of a :censor:


----------

